# Dose of Colors: Matte Lipstick Bundle



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 25, 2015)

Ever since we rang in the new year, we haven't stopped hearing about liquid lipsticks! From Anastasia Beverly Hills to Sephora's own in-house collection, it seems that every brand has hopped on-board this trend. So we wanted to take a moment to talk about the Dose of Colors liquid lipsticks.​ ​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ ​ *Purple Rain*: Honestly, I'm surprised by how the color dried on me. I kind of expected it to be a bit darker, kind of like how it dried on the swatches on the paper, but once it completely dried on my lips, it came off like a brighter lavender.​ ​ *Kiss of Fire*: You guys how much I love a red lip! As compared to Merlot, Kiss of Fire pulls as a much more brighter "red".​ ​ *Berry Me*: This pulls like a dirty plum (purple mixed with pink) on my lips. I think this is the one color that I was most disappointed with based off of swatches from the website because it does not come off anything like what they have advertised on the online picture for this particular lipstick.​ ​ *Pinky Promise*: This is a very bright pink! It kind of reminds me of MAC's Candy Yum Yum.​ ​ *Merlot*: My favorite of the five colors from the lipstick bundle! As compared to Kiss of Fire, Merlot is more blue- based.​ ​ This lipstick bundle retails for $78.00 on Doseofcolors.com (currently sold out). You can purchase each color individually for $18.00.​ All in all, the colors are very pigmented and long-lasting. I was able to wear Merlot for about 6 hours on a date without having to touch it up.​ ​ So what do you think beauties? Have you tried any of these liquid lipsticks? Are you dying to pick some up now? Sound off below!​ ​ ​


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

I love these liquid lipsticks. There is currently a Dose of Colors thread on Specktra...we've been chatting about them recently.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> There is currently a Dose of Colors thread on Specktra...we've been chatting about them recently.


  I saw and dying to get my hands on black rose after your pic in the thread! (I'm checking what the higher-ups want to do about threads for newer brands/topics/social media for outreach/tracking that part)!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 25, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I saw and dying to get my hands on black rose after your pic in the thread! (I'm checking what the higher-ups want to do about threads for newer brands/topics/social media for outreach/tracking that part)!


Awesome :bigthumb:  I def need Kiss of Fire. I have Merlot, Berry Me and Purple Rain, as well as Black Rose. Do you have other bright pink liquid mattes? To compare Pinky Promise too? I'm curious as to how it compares to other pinks.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 25, 2015)

I was also disappointed how Berry Me looked on me.  I was hoping it'd look as deep as the many swatches I'd seen, had even purchased two at IMATS last weekend. Had I swatched it first, I might have only got one or skipped it altogether.  

  I'm happy with Merlot and Kiss of Fire, and I can't wait to get my hands on backups of Black Rose when it launches.  That is one gorgeous shade!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awesome :bigthumb:  I def need Kiss of Fire. I have Merlot, Berry Me and Purple Rain, as well as Black Rose. Do you have other bright pink liquid mattes? To compare Pinky Promise too? I'm curious as to how it compares to other pinks.


  I'm going to get the Jeffery star one to compare!  I'm lusting over black rose now!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 26, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I was also disappointed how Berry Me looked on me.  I was hoping it'd look as deep as the many swatches I'd seen, had even purchased two at IMATS last weekend. Had I swatched it first, I might have only got one or skipped it altogether.    I'm happy with Merlot and Kiss of Fire, and I can't wait to get my hands on backups of Black Rose when it launches.  That is one gorgeous shade!


  I know! I can't wait for black rose and I agree with you about berry me. It's a pretty color (now that I think about it it almost reminds me of goddess of the sea from mac


----------



## lele86 (Jan 28, 2015)

They have it at names.com thats were I brought the whole bundle.. Great pictures by the way...subscribing now


----------



## lele86 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 28, 2015)

lele86 said:


> They have it at names.com thats were I brought the whole bundle.. Great pictures by the way...subscribing now


Thanks! names.com?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 28, 2015)

lele86 said:


>


Super cute shot!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Thanks! names.com?


  I think it's naimies.com.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think it's naimies.com.


LOL! Ok that makes sense because you know I was on the names.com site like...ummmm...


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> LOL! Ok that makes sense because you know I was on the names.com site like...ummmm...


----------

